# [Wet Thumb Forum]-looking for red cabomba or red foxtail trimmings



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if anyone has any trimmings that they aren't using, i would trade some green cabomba or aponogeton. i also have a red water lilly that is about 18 inches tall.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

if anyone has any trimmings that they aren't using, i would trade some green cabomba or aponogeton. i also have a red water lilly that is about 18 inches tall.


----------

